# Impulse Mechanisms QR25DE lightweight crank pulley pics



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=28264&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=20


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Looks like a work of art. How does it compare, weight wise, to the UR, SWA and DMS?


----------



## LI SilverSE-R (Jan 4, 2003)

thanks,

it weighs roughly the same as the UR give or take .005lbs. DMS and SWA are both heavier. and on the dyno the UR pulley showed gains of ~6whp which was 2 more then SWA in the high rpms. all the exact numbers are in that thread. and the price will be $125 shipped


----------

